# Third millennium's Online Lessons



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2007)

Have any of you listened to any of the online lessons provided at the Third millennium website? I just finished watching the QuickTime movie lesson called "A Perfect World" by Dr. Richard Pratt. Wow, that was awesome. He talked about the creation account, and tied that in with Israel's Exodus from Egypt into the promised land, and also to the redemption in Christ. Fascinating! 

Which one(s) have you listened to or watched? Any favorites?


----------

